

DHS: Kinder Surprise Easter eggs 'too dangerous' - stfu
http://campaign2012.washingtonexaminer.com/blogs/beltway-confidential/dhs-kinder-surprise-easter-eggs-too-dangerous/466336

======
JoeAltmaier
American kids aren't smart enough to tell a toy metal car from chocolate? PC
nonsense?

